# 96402 reported twice



## Alisa Dinneen (Sep 1, 2009)

I am new to Urology and have the following question:  The Urologist reported 96402 twice on the charge sheet and I am not sure how to correctly bill it.  Do I report 96402 two times?  Do I need to use modifier 59 or 76?

Thanks for any help,
Alisa


----------



## ciphermed (Sep 1, 2009)

*96402*
If 2 separate subcutaneous / intramuscular injections were given then it should be reported twice. It can be the same drug or different drug (hormonal chemotherapy)

As to which modifier...you may want to get payor guidance on that.

In the hospital setting we typically use mod -59 to indicate a separate injection site when supported by the documentation.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Alisa Dinneen (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you for your response, it is helpful and gives me good direction.

Alisa


----------

